# Lead fish sinkers



## patnor1011 (May 24, 2014)

I was collecting all solder and while analysis show there are some values in it I think it will be complicated to get them out, mainly when all reagents here cost way too much. 
I was making lead sinkers for couple of friends around here and sell some around, nothing major but it keep some change coming my way. I was recently asked to make some camo coating on them so here is one out of the blue question, does anyone here make camo coating on lead sinkers with use of natural stone and glue? I know about plastic powdered coating which is applied by heat but that does not appeal to me, I want to try little tiny natural stones and gorilla glue, just cant decide which type as I would like to have some which is not too smelly. I mean I plan to marinate finished product in water with lake/river mud and decomposing weed to give it a proper scent, and to overcome any possible scent of glue - to convince fish it is a rock lol...

Back to solder I mentioned at start. I want to make some 40-80g pirk lures, I want to use that solder for it as it is heavy enough to be good for casting quite far from shore and it will retain silver color and shine compared to just lead which oxidize fast and become grey. I just figured that by casting those pirk lures and selling them to anglers I may get better return than trying to recover bits of gold and silver in that heap of used tin.

What do you think about my idea, are there some members who do cast fishing weight too? I was looking on some molds on ebay and while there are quite a lot of them there, I somehow cant locate manufacturer in EU where I could get them cheaper than what they ask on ebay. I already own quite few of different molds but you know that urge to get more and more...


----------



## martyn111 (May 24, 2014)

To answer the last part of your post Patnor, have you thought about sand casting the weights rather than paying for ready made weight moulds?
That way you would have more flexibility to make custom shapes and sizes.


----------



## AUJack (Jun 13, 2014)

Laticrete 310 epoxy will bond stone and metal. I've used it to bond brass to a shower wall- being a tile contractor in the business 22 years now. In regards to fishing weights, I can't guarantee results but I will say its one of the strongest epoxies I have worked with.

http://www.laticrete.com/architects/products/adhesives/epoxy_adhesives/productid/23.aspx


----------



## Smack (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgEjrtBprlo


----------



## pimpneightez (Jun 13, 2014)

Why don't you just drill a hole in a rock?


----------



## necromancer (Jun 13, 2014)

diluted & whipped egg whites will also hold sand together for custom molds

this method is used by professional sand castle builders


----------



## Irons (Jun 13, 2014)

Lead fishing sinkers have pretty well been banned here in the US due to its toxic nature. Had you considered Depleted Uranium? :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 16, 2014)

I am not from Iraq so I cant get any DU around here... :mrgreen:
Considering that quite a lot of main drinking water supply lines in Ireland are ancient and made from lead I see that not much more of harm will be made with fish sinkers. My impact on Atlantic ocean will be negligent comparing to what Japanese are pumping into Pacific for the last few years.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 16, 2014)

i just picked up a load of scrap with some home made antique window weights, one of them was a copper pipe filled with lead, must be 10 pounds of lead


----------

